# Blow it Up



## R-Star

You guys just lost to the Bucks? The Bucks? A team aggressively trying to lose games and you still managed to lose this game?

Melo is leaving. He's not staying and being the franchise player on a team that loses to Milwaukee.

Trade Melo. See if there's anyone stupid enough to take on some of your bad contracts, and move on. 


Your team angers me with how much of an embarrassment it is. 

And for the love of god get rid of JR Smith.


----------



## Bubbles

:yep:


----------



## RollWithEm

Yeah, this is actually a good time to blow it up. Granted, the Knicks won't get top value for really any of the players (outside of possibly Shumpert). Still, it's time.

There's a veteran team out there looking to contend that would love Tyson Chandler (Minnesota or Washington perhaps?) and some other team in desperate need of scoring that will take Melo (Grizzlies or Pistons maybe?). There's also probably some poor sap that would talk himself into JR Smith (Billy King???).


----------



## R-Star

Yep. Sell and take what you can get back. Pretty much Amare is the only guy with no chance of dumping.


----------



## Bogg

No, they need to stubbornly stick with what they have in pursuit of an 8-seed so that Ainge can pick up Melo at 50% of his value in a sign-and-trade this summer.


----------



## R-Star

What is Melo's value in a sign and trade right now though?

I know I wouldn't give star value for him, that's for sure.


----------



## Diable

I guess Charlotte could give up something for Chandler if we wanted to, perhaps Biyombo and the Portland pick. Can't see anything more than that and I'm not seeing why NYK would take that.


----------



## R-Star

Diable said:


> I guess Charlotte could give up something for Chandler if we wanted to, perhaps Biyombo and the Portland pick. Can't see anything more than that and I'm not seeing why NYK would take that.


If they do decide to blow it up, why wouldn't they?


----------



## Bogg

R-Star said:


> What is Melo's value in a sign and trade right now though?
> 
> I know I wouldn't give star value for him, that's for sure.


A whole bunch of spare draft picks? Ainge has been stockpiling them.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Bogg said:


> No, they need to stubbornly stick with what they have in pursuit of an 8-seed so that Ainge can pick up Melo at 50% of his value in a sign-and-trade this summer.


Actually, given that he's opting out of his contract I think his value would be at its nadir _now_ as no one wants to be Dwightmared.


----------



## Da Grinch

i disagree, they need to reload and quickly.

they have some decent pieces,

i suggest 

trading amar'e to the celtics along with bargnani, shumpert , udrih and a future 1st rounder for jeff green humphries, gerald wallace avery bradley and keith bogans

for the celts it saves them 19.3 mil. in 2 years 23 mil. off the cap next season if they choose to amnesty amar'e leaving their cap # at 23 mil in the offseason. with 2 1st rounders in the next draft decent but not eyepopping young players it puts them in position to trade or sign a max player to team with rondo plus a host of young talent to put around them.

for the knicks their real problem is everyone they count on helping anthony is either having a bad year or is hurt, they need to go back to the floor spacing melo-centric attack of last season.

in wallace and green you have 2 guys who can guard either forward spot and play off the ball leaving melo to defend the easier matchup to save his energy to concentrate on scoring.

bogans is in for cap purposes

avery bradley is a guy who is a very good defender but not seen as someone who can run a team and too small to be a fulltime 2 guard.

the knicks get more productive players, the celts gets some assets but 23 mil, in cap savings and nearly 20 million in actual money for guys who dont figure into their longterm plans

the next trade

jr smith and raymond felton for jeremy lin and robert covington

jr smith is suffering through a bad season but was 6th man of the year last season, he's better suited for the scorer off the bench role on the rockets than lin and felton is a true pg which they wish lin was more of...which is why jeremy comes off the bench for them.

new knicks team

chandler/tyler/aldrich
anthony/humphries/martin
green/wallace/covington
hardaway jr/lin/metta world peace
bradley/murry/prigioni

better defending , more spacing , not title worthy , but a step in the right direction.


----------



## ATLien

Supposedly, Knicks want Jeff Teague and a first for Shumpert.

:hano:


----------



## Diable

Amnesty has nothing to do with anything. The Knicks used their amnesty on Billups, quite some time ago and the Celtics can only use their amnesty provision on Rondo. There are only ten players left in the league who are eligible for it, all of them by the team they were with when the amnesty provision was agreed upon.


----------



## R-Star

ATLien said:


> Supposedly, Knicks want Jeff Teague and a first for Shumpert.
> 
> :hano:


So this will be just like when they tried to get Lowry and nothing will end up happening.

These guys are ****ing morons. They go around telling every source that will listen that they're trying to make deals, and then they end up acting like they're doing someone a favor. "Lowry? Sure, I guess we can help you out and take him off your hands. But you'll have to add a first."

They blew Shumperts value when they threw him under the bus. No ones adding a first to any decent player just to get Shumpert whom they've tried to throw away all year.


----------



## Marcus13

Maybe Melo is blowing smoke but his comments over All-Star Weekend sure made it sound like he intends to stay


----------



## ATLien

http://espn.go.com/blog/new-york/kn...ources-knicks-still-pursuing-lowry?src=mobile

One scenario to keep an eye on, though, is the possibility of a three-team deal involving the Hawks and point guard Jeff Teague. Atlanta has all of its first-round picks in the next four drafts and could conceivably send one to Toronto to satisfy the Raptors' demand for a draft pick. 

League sources say a scenario in which Teague ends up in Toronto, Shumpert goes to Atlanta and Lowry winds up in New York has been discussed. Another scenario could have Teague ending up in New York. The conversations are believed to be preliminary.


----------



## R-Star

JR Smith switch from shoe laces to head bands....

Felton has pending gun charges....


You guys really need to clean shit up this offseason. Its too bad the word Jail doesn't rhyme anywhere in New York Knicks.


----------



## Bogg

R-Star said:


> So this will be just like when they tried to get Lowry and nothing will end up happening.
> 
> These guys are ****ing morons. They go around telling every source that will listen that they're trying to make deals, and then they end up acting like they're doing someone a favor. "Lowry? Sure, I guess we can help you out and take him off your hands. But you'll have to add a first."
> 
> They blew Shumperts value when they threw him under the bus. No ones adding a first to any decent player just to get Shumpert whom they've tried to throw away all year.


I know I'm late on this, but my favorite comment was from their front office at the start of the season. Their GM said he _wanted_ to trade for Lamarcus Aldridge, but had Bargnani forced on him because Bargs shares an agent with Carmelo, as though they ever had enough to get Aldridge in the first place.


----------

